# structural AM references



## gcj (Apr 13, 2009)

does anybody know if we need any ACI codes or structural reference books for the am portion of the exam? the reason i ask is i noticed a lot of the 6min solutions AM problems refer to ACI 813 for a bunch of probs.

thanks!


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 13, 2009)

I have never heard of anyone *needing* anything beyond the CERM, and maybe an Engineering dictionary for the morning. Just get the references/codes that you need for your afternoon section. 6min isn't written or endorsed by NCEES, and the 6min problems tend to be more difficult than what you will encounter on the exam. That is not to say that they aren't helpful... but don't be concerned if you can't actually finish them in 6 minutes... and don't feel like you need to track down a manual just because a problem in 6min requires it.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 14, 2009)

I assume you mean the AM portion of the "regualr Civil PE Exam" and not the structural.

I found it helpful to me anywas to have the steel manual (lots of shear &amp; moment diagrams) and a statics books (with examples of plug &amp; chug type problems) in the morning


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 14, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> I assume you mean the AM portion of the "regualr Civil PE Exam" and not the structural.
> I found it helpful to me anywas to have the steel manual (lots of shear &amp; moment diagrams) and a statics books (with examples of plug &amp; chug type problems) in the morning



I brought my old college steel textbook &amp; steel manual and was glad I did.

Everything you need will likely be found somewhere in the CERM but I was quicker with the books I'd been using since college.

I ended up being the first person done in the morning.


----------



## gcj (Apr 14, 2009)

that's what i thought, but can't b 2 paranoid 0

thanks again all!!!


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 14, 2009)

For structures I'm going to say that I think you meant ACI 318 for concrete design.


----------



## gcj (Apr 15, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> For structures I'm going to say that I think you meant ACI 318 for concrete design.


ha! yeah that.

i think all this studying has given me a mild case of aixelsyd.


----------

